# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Мастерская  Ирины Vitolda >  "И, наверное, скоро поймем, для чего мы на свете живем!" - песни о детстве, взрослении...

## Vitolda

*
В этой теме можно будет увидеть и услышать песни о детстве, взрослении, высоких мыслях растущих душ*

Песня "*И зажгутся звезды" Дмитрия Пилова*, свою видеозарисовку к которой я хочу показать - тоже о любви. О любви к людям, к жизни, о вере в добро. Эта песня очень уместно будет звучать на выпускных праздниках.

*И зажгутся звезды в наших сердцах,
 В наших душах засверкает солнце.
 Мир волшебной сказки в чудесах
 В детство к нам опять вернется.
*

----------

mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), гномик (12.03.2017), Лариса12 (20.04.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Песня "И зажгутся звезды" Дмитрия Пилова, свою видеозарисовку к которой я хочу показать - тоже о любви. О любви к людям, к жизни, о вере в добро. Эта песня очень уместно будет звучать на выпускных праздниках.
> 
> И зажгутся звезды в наших сердцах,
> В наших душах засверкает солнце.
> Мир волшебной сказки в чудесах
> В детство к нам опять вернется.


Замечательно!!! Как же кстати!!!!!!! У меня дети открывают выпускной утренник танцем под эту песню!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Ирочка, твой клип сделает танец возвышенным и торжественным, поистине ПРАЗДНИЧНЫМ!

После выпускного обязательно покажу- как это смотрелось в зале: танец в сопровождении чудесного видео!

*СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (26.03.2016)

----------


## Valenta

> Песня "*И зажгутся звезды" Дмитрия Пилова*, свою видеозарисовку к которой я хочу показать…


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: ...

----------


## Vitolda

А сейчас - еще один видеопроект. Он тоже сделан по просьбе Лены (Тиса). Так уж здорово получилось, что  обращаются девочки с просьбами сделать клипы на ту музыку, которая меня и саму привлекает. Вот так и с *"Великанами" в исполнении детского хора "Великан"* получилось. Так мне нравится, когда с детьми на доступном им языке о высоких материях разговаривают, достойные мысли в их головы вкладывают! "Мы пока еще маленькие с тобой, но в душе - великаны!" Это как раз оно и есть -  понимание детской души и уважение к ней! И каждое слово в песне именно об этом!

В клипе звучит плюс.




А здесь звучит минус с мелодией и бэк вокалом

----------

alla-mus (01.06.2016), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016)

----------


## говорушка

> еще один видеопроект


Ирина чудесно!!!! СПАСИБО!!

----------


## Vitolda

И еще одна песня - тоже очищающая душу, говорящая с детьми о высоких материях на понятном для них языке.

*"Парус детства" Ольги Юдахиной в исполнении группы ДоМиСолька.* 

Скоро выпускные. "В добрый путь, в добрый час!" отправятся тысячи дошкольников. Пусть же светят для них звезды, и плывут наши ребята только к "берегу таланта и дружбы, острову любви и добра"!!!

----------

dmakeeva73 (29.03.2021), Виноград (04.04.2016)

----------


## aichka

> И еще одна песня - тоже очищающая душу, говорящая с детьми о высоких материях на понятном для них языке.
> 
> "Парус детства" Ольги Юдахиной в исполнении группы ДоМиСолька.
> 
> Скоро выпускные. "В добрый путь, в добрый час!" отправятся тысячи дошкольников. Пусть же светят для них звезды, и плывут наши ребята только к "острову любви и добра"!!!


*Эх, и как же это повернуть время вспять, чтобы этот чудесный клип украсил и послужил фоном моему прошлогоднему выпускному танцу "Парус Детства"?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_9e7r4ljEQ 

Как же это было бы неимоверно красиво, чтобы на такой великолепный фон был наложен танец, и всё вместе, в полной гармонии открыло бы выпускной праздник -был бы полный восторг!

Но.. в прошлом году у нас не было мультимедийной установки и клипа ещё не было.. и хоть я никогда не повторяю свои танцы... но под такой клип вспомнить его было бы - Счастьем...

Девочки, судя по вашим сообщениям в личку и по электронке, многие музыканты берут танец "Парус Детства" на выпуск.. как же вам повезло, что вы сможете украсить его такими красивыми картинами неба, моря, парусов из цветов и сказочных мечтаний Детства! 
Создать и танцем, и клипом удивительную, романтическую атмосферу Добра и Прекрасного Будущего!

Спасибо, Ирочка! Это - НЕЧТО! Потрясающая работа!

Ты делаешь выступления наших детей красивее, эффектнее и благороднее!

*

----------

Vitolda (26.03.2016)

----------


## Музрукоff

В который раз смотрю, Ира, ваши клипы и ловлю себя на том, что хочется плакать - от умиления, счастья и еще чего-то такого далекого и понятного. Как  все тонко прочувствовано! Как красиво! Супер! Супер! Супер! Спасибо за ваше умение и щедрость!

----------

Vitolda (26.03.2016)

----------


## К.Т.В.

> "Парус детства" Ольги Юдахиной в исполнении группы ДоМиСолька.


*Ирочка, прекрасная работа!!!*

----------


## Valenta

> А сейчас - еще один видеопроект... *"Великаны" в исполнении детского хора "Великан"* получилось...





> И еще одна песня - тоже очищающая душу, говорящая с детьми о высоких материях на понятном для них языке.
> 
> *"Парус детства" Ольги Юдахиной в исполнении группы ДоМиСолька.*


ТАК ЧУВСТВОВАТЬ, ТАК ВИДЕТЬ ГЛУБОКО
ДАНО НЕ КАЖДОМУ. *ИРИША,* ВОЛШЕБСТВО
НАС ОЖИДАЕТ В КАЖДОМ ВИДЕОСЮЖЕТЕ,
И ЖДЁМ МЫ С НЕТЕРПЕНИЕМ МИНУТЫ ЭТИ,
КОГДА НЕ ТОЛЬКО СЛЫШИМ ЗВУК. 
ЧИТАЕМ МЫСЛИ И СЕРДЕЧНЫЙ СТУК!!!

----------


## Тиса

*Ирочка, как красиво... "Парус детства" - такая чистая, светлая, детская, профессиональная работа!Нереальные тона и оттенки... Мне очень понравилось, утащила в копилочку, спасибо большое!*

----------


## Irina Sirin

*Ирина, все ваши клипы - превосходная работа! Отдельное спасибо за "ПАРУС ДЕТСТВА".
*
*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВАС С МАЙСКИМИ ПРАЗДНИКАМИ!!!*

----------


## Vitolda

*Как же приятно видеть у себя гостей!!! 
И с поздравлениями и с теплыми словами!!! 
Спасибо за них огромное!!!*
*Если бы кто-то мне сказал раньше о том, что столько чувств и эмоций я буду получать благодаря виртуальному общению - никогда не поверила бы!!! 
И совершенно не думала, выставляя впервые на форуме свой клип "Простое счастье" о том, что буду снова и снова показывать свои работы. И что здесь, на форуме, они окажутся востребованными чуть ли не больше, чем в моем саду. 
Тем приятнее и дороже мне ваши теплые, добрые слова!!!*
А сегодня я хочу показать клип, в котором звучит одна из моих самых любимых песен - воспоминание о детстве, или прощание с ним - *"По небу плывут облака" в исполнении группы "Небо"*. Первоначально звучал здесь минус. 
В конце ноября в нашем детском саду традиционно проходит сборный концерт, посвященный Дню Матери. Последние три года я сама веду этот концерт, беседуя с родителями. И всегда подчеркиваю не только то, что сидящие в зале - мамы, но и то, что они - тоже чьи-то дети. Говорю об отношениях к родителям прозой, стихами и песней, которую сама и пою. Каждый раз разной. В этом ноябре - это была песня "По небу плывут облака". Ведь за тепло и свет нашего детства, мягкую грусть о том, что оно прошло, мы должны быть благодарны маме, родителям...
Уместно звучание песни и в наступающую выпускную пору. Ведь она именно об этом - о взрослении, воспоминаниях...

----------

alla-mus (01.06.2016), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), Valenta (28.04.2016), Алена43 (27.03.2017), аленушка 70 (11.03.2018), Варшава (05.07.2017), Марийка-Умница (18.04.2016), марина гайворонская (18.04.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Ой, спасибо, Ириночка!!! Песня - одна из любимых в последнее время!!! А еще и такой клип сейчас!!! Очень все опять - в точку, в точку!.. Душе-е-е-евно!!! Спа-си-бо!!!

----------


## ВИОЛA

Ирочка! Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ!!! Зацепило до глубины души! Даже поплакала! Какие отличные кадры и точно в точку!

----------


## laks_arina

*Ирочка, спасибо тебе!!! 
Ты просто королева клипов!!!*

----------


## NatalIg

Ирина, огромное спасибо за клип! Очень трогательно!!!

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня я покажу клип сделанный по просьбе katerina33. 
И снова так счастливо совпало, что содержание файла, которое меня попросили увидеть, оказалось мне близким, заиграло струнами моей души.
Да иначе и быть не могло, наверное... Всю жизнь рядом со мной - дети, и так хочется что-то сделать
_Ради счастья, радости ребенка,
Ради мира, детства без забот,
Чтобы очень искренне и звонко
Улыбались дети круглый год!!!_

Вот что получилось:
*"Прикосновение к жизни"*

----------

MARINA MILANICH (28.03.2017), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), olmaz (02.04.2017), мазурка (14.05.2016), Херсон-75 (11.05.2016)

----------


## olga kh

И я прикоснулась, Ирочка!!! Так все опять!..Душевно-предушевно, чудесно-расчудесно!!! :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------


## Тиса

Действительно, дети-жизни всей цветы... Для них и живём. Ира, очень понравился клип. Так всё светло и ярко, смотрится на одном дыхании. Вот что значит-пропустить через душу! Спасибо большое. Конечно, утащила. :Aga:

----------


## Valenta

> ...*"Прикосновение к жизни"*...



ТАИНСТВЕННО, ЗАГАДОЧНО, ТИХОНЬКО...
И, ВДРУГ, СВЕТЛО, РАСПАХНУТО И ЗВОНКО!!!
ТАК ИСКРЕННЕ, ДУШЕВНО, ТОНКО,
ТАК ЛИЧНО... ГОЛОСОК РЕБЁНКА,
ГАЛАКТИКА, ПЛАНЕТА, МИР В ЦВЕТАХ!!!...
СЛЕЗА, ЭМОЦИИ  И В СЕРДЦЕ: "АХ"!!!.....
И  ЕСТЬ ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ ОТКЛЮЧИТЬСЯ
ОТ СУЕТЫ, ТРЕВОГ, ПРОБЛЕМ,
И НА МГНОВЕНИЕ ЗАБЫТЬСЯ,
ЗАДУМАТЬСЯ... ПОЛЕЗНО ВСЕМ!!!
СЛОВАМИ ТРУДНО ПЕРЕДАТЬ,
ЧТО СЕРДЦЕМ ХОЧЕТСЯ СКАЗАТЬ!

----------


## katerina33

Действительно, словами трудно передать... 
Умничка! :Ok:

----------


## laks_arina

> Вот что получилось:
> "Прикосновение к жизни"


*Ирочка, как душевно и трогательно!!! Спасибо!!!*

----------


## НСА

> Вот что получилось:
> "Прикосновение к жизни"


Огромное спасибо за ваше творчество, очень чутко, тонко  и с душой!!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Vitolda

> Я сегодня побывала в картинной галерее. Любовалась прекрасными полотнами великих художников. А какая звучала музыка!





> Вы задеваете за живое, умея соединять и музыку, и живопись.


*Большое спасибо за такую оценку!!! Мне и самой необыкновенное удовольствие доставляет находится "внутри" музыки в окружении замечательных картин...
*

А сегодня - маленькая передышка, поворот от классики  - к песне. 
А песня эта - продолжение такого важного разговора с детьми: "Для чего мы на свете живем?" Услышала я ее, исполенную Денисом Майдановым и детским хором "Великан", и не смогла равнодушно мимо пройти. Так в ней все по-детски наивно и нежно, светло и тепло. Просто - но о высоком!
Вот и вам сегодня хочу предложить от суеты и мелочей жизни 3 минуты отдохнуть и послушать добрую песню. ТАКОЕ ПРОСТОЕ СЧАСТЬЕ оказаться с ней в гармонии!

Итак, *"Для чего?", Денис Майданов и детский хор "Великан"*

----------

alla-mus (01.06.2016), EVGESKA (10.05.2016), Irochka-777 (11.05.2018), MARINA MILANICH (28.03.2017), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), Valenta (28.04.2016), Виноград (04.04.2016), мазурка (14.05.2016)

----------


## laks_arina

> "Для чего?", Денис Майданов и детский хор "Великан"


*Спасибо, Ирочка! Нет слов! Как же хорошо на душе!*

----------


## Машуленька

:Tender: *Ирина! Браво! 
Послушала. Отдохнула. Получила огромное удовольствие и как водится забрала в копилочку. Обязательно пригодится!
Спасибо!*

----------


## Valenta

> ... продолжение такого важного разговора с детьми: "Для чего мы на свете живем?" ...


*ИРИНА,* какой проникновенный, трогательный получился разговор! Как прекрасны наши дети! Как прекрасно всё, что их окружает!

----------


## aichka

> "Для чего?", Денис Майданов и детский хор "Великан"


Хочется взяться за руки, подставить лицо ветру и подпевать!
Хочется любить всех людей, делать добро и согреть всех своей заботой!

Вот какие чувства охватывают, слушая эту песню и смотря этот чудесный, светлый и добрый клип!

Такая  гитарная песня КСП -шная, / Клуб Студенческой Песни/, там авторские песни такие же добрые, простые, но мудрые в своей простоте понятий о Добре, Дружбе, Чести и Любви... вот и эта песня из этого же ряда.. и эти чудесные фотографии детей, подобранные с такой любовью, излучают этот свет и  надежду на радужное и счастливое будущее!

Огромное удовольствие, Ирочка, получила, спасибо!

Хочется петь: "пару-рам, пару-рам- пару-рам!"

----------


## Vitolda

*Как я рада, что клип "Для чего" 
вызвал отклик в ваших душах!!! 
Прямо таки тоже с самого утра хочется петь:
 "Тару-рам, тару-рам, тару-рам"!!! 
СПАСИБО!!!*

----------


## Лорис

> Итак, "Для чего?", Денис Майданов и детский хор "Великан"


Как и все предыдущие работы!! ВЕЛИКОЛЕПНО!!!
ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!

----------


## Vitolda

*Как же приятно слышать о том, что где-то далеко рады моим клипам!!! Читаешь об этом, и на душе становится тепло и уютно!!! Это ли не ПРОСТОЕ СЧАСТЬЕ???!!!  Спасибо!!!* 

Услышала несколько дней назад песню... Сама со скоростью, мне не свойственной, продолжала делать клипы к 8 Марта нужные, а в паузы в голове все песня крутилась, мысли о ней... Вроде и не к чему она сейчас, и некогда... Но вот получилась такая отДУШИнка

*"Доброта"  Музыка  Дм. Дунаева, слова Т.Беловой
Исполняют Дмитрий Дунаев и Катя Манешина*

----------

Elena_privat (20.05.2018), Елена Эрнст (19.04.2016), Лариса12 (20.04.2016), мазурка (14.05.2016)

----------


## Valenta

Как говорит наша Оленька, одними тропками ходим! :Meeting:  Последние дни  эта песня тоже вертится и вертится в моей голове, звучат во мне её проникновенные интонации ,мудрые простые слова. И ролик, сопровождающий песню, тоже просматриваю с удовольствием. А тут такой подарок от тебя, *Ириш!!!* Тема эта всегда кстати! Всегда актуальна! А в наше, к несчастью, нестабильное и тревожное время и вовсе!!!  Ты, с присущей тебе философской точки зрения, подняла очень нужный пласт! В нашей работе с детьми  жизненно необходимый!!! Если честно, просмотрев твою работу, *Ирин,* хотела просто молча "просигнализировать" о своём состоянии, но как-то само-собой полились слова. 
*СПАСИБО!*

----------

Irina Sirin (11.05.2016)

----------


## lenik

*Ирочка, больше спасибо за совершенно чудные отДУШИнки! Столько удовольствия получаешь, когда всю эту прелесть посмотришь и послушаешь!!! Согласна с Ларисочкой, что песня"Доброта" очень актуальна сейчас! СПАСИБО!!!*

----------


## muzik

> "Доброта" Музыка Дм. Дунаева, слова Т.Беловой
> Исполняют Дмитрий Дунаев и Катя Манешина


Слушаешь песню , смотришь клип и слезы на глаза наворачиваются. Спасибо большое!!!

----------


## Елена Эр

*Vitolda*,    *На форуме я новичок. Не нашла Вашу страничку. Я хотела бы сказать Вам, Ирина, огромное спасибо за Ваши видеофильмы на разную тематику...... Ваши фильмы - просто чудо! такое чутье музыки! Такие красивые картины использованы в них!!!! "Подснежник" Чайковского! "Доброта"!!! "Весенняя капель"!!!!!!!! КАКОЕ ЧУДО!!!! Благодаря Вам слушание музыки, пение песен на обычном занятии превратились в настоящие праздники души! СПАСИБО!!!*

----------


## Vitolda

> А сегодня у меня был просто ПИР Ирочкиных работ!


Как же приятно слышать такие слова!!! Непередаваемое чувство - знать, что твои работы востребованы!!!
Огромное спасибо Алле, которая дает мне возможность пережить эти чувства вновь и вновь!
К тому же я не только слова об использовании своих клипов слышу, но и вижу, как они смотрятся в зале, во время выступления Аллочкиных ребят! Например вот здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4830811

Медленно, но наступает весна, а вместе с ней и подготовка к самому ответственному празднику  в жизни дошколят - выпускному. В мыслях сейчас и предстоящий праздник, и воспоминания о прошлогоднем. 
Еще и поэтому так ясно сейчас вспоминается мне работа над клипом для этого заключительного танца с замечательной песней *"Бал+Я"*

----------

Irina Sirin (11.05.2016), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), Лариса12 (20.04.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Еще и поэтому так ясно сейчас вспоминается мне работа над клипом для этого заключительного танца с замечательной песней "Бал+Я"


Ирочка! То, что твои работы украшают не только мои праздники, но и праздники многих музыкантов- это уже аксиома, которую доказывать не нужно!

Все твои клипы просто не могут быть не востребованы!

Потому что они сделаны не только руками,  но и ещё гармонией сердца и мышления!

А этот клип -"Бал +Я" - сделан мастерски и философски - парящие и улетающие голуби на фоне мордашек выпускников - это такой замечательный ход, такая находка, которая хоть и прослушивалась в тексте, но сделать это ТАК!!! 

Дух захватывает..

Я снимаю шляпу перед твоим мастерством и доброй, глубокой душой, которая не позволяет тебе халтурить и делать клипы- однодневки- для себя ли, для кого -либо, для всех нас - они ВСЕ с гарантией прекрасного качества! 

Все- только на 10 баллов!

Всё продумано - ничего лишнего и наносного, с высоким вкусом и с прекрасным чувством меры и стиля!

Спасибо тебе тысячу раз!

----------


## irinavalalis

> "Доброта" Музыка Дм. Дунаева, слова Т.Беловой
> Исполняют Дмитрий Дунаев и Катя Манешина


Ну не могу никак уйти с Вашей странички! Плачу и смотрю! Спасибо!

----------


## Vitolda

А сегодня еще одна песня из "Звездной истории". Попыталась найти авторов ее в сети, но пока не получилось... Если кто-то подскажет - буду очень рада! 

*"Звезда"*




Ссылку на клип с минусовой фонограммой этой песни выставлю чуть позже. Он пока не загружен ни на яндекс диск, ни на ютуб, и сделать это сечас мне мешает слишком низкая скорость...

----------

Виноград (04.04.2016)

----------


## laks_arina

> "Парус детства" Ольги Юдахиной в исполнении группы ДоМиСолька.


Ирочка! Спасибо! Сделано мастерски!!! Как раз занимаюсь этой темой - путешествие на кораблике. Во всём - вкус, чувство стиля, чувство меры! Красота!!!!!! Вот бы ещё фонограммку.

----------


## Vitolda

> Ирочка! Спасибо! Сделано мастерски!!! Как раз занимаюсь этой темой - путешествие на кораблике. Во всём - вкус, чувство стиля, чувство меры! Красота!!!!!! Вот бы ещё фонограммку.


Спасибо за оценку!!! Приятно слушать!!!
На музыкальный файл сегодня свою ссылку сделать не могу, скорость слишком низкая, да и незачем... Вот эта ссылочка http://yadi.sk/d/pRxdLsIB3JAM1  живет в Мастерской Аллочки рядом с ее чудесным танцем!

----------


## александ

Милая Ирочка! Спасибо огромное за клип  "Парус детства".У меня тоже выпуск на морскую тему и это очень дорогой подарок для всех нас. А в мастерской Аллочки живет чудесная песенка "Уплывает наш кораблик" и как бы хотелось получить клип к этой минусовке! Ну просто песня обалденная. Если позволит время мы все кто заразился морской тематикой будем с нетерпением ждать нового чуда.
А песня доброта это что-то божественное, слезы катятся сами,и так подходит к нашему времени, потому что ее так нехватает.

----------


## Vitolda

> А в мастерской Аллочки живет чудесная песенка "Уплывает наш кораблик" и как бы хотелось получить клип к этой минусовке! Ну просто песня обалденная.


Согласна, песня замечательная! И дети Аллы ну ТАК хорошо ее исполняют!!! Сама заразилась! И год назад ее со своими ребятами пела, и сейчас в сомнениях: может быть снова повторить? Но вот клипа в таком варианте, который подошел бы любому, кто на выпуск песню брать будет - пока не представляю... Вот адресную, с фотографиями конкретно тех ребят, что этой песней с детским садом прощаются, о своем взрослении рассказывают - вижу хорошо, а абстрактную, общую - нет...

----------


## MarinaMi

> *"Доброта"  Музыка  Дм. Дунаева, слова Т.Беловой
> Исполняют Дмитрий Дунаев и Катя Манешина*


Ириша, это так красиво и тонко! Спасибо огромное. Очень люблю эту песню. Твоё видео откликнулось в самых тайных уголках души, абсолютно созвучно моему восприятию этой музыки.

----------

Vitolda (10.05.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

*Как же приятно добрые слова слышать! Тем более, что звучат они сегодня в честь дорогих мне "Доброты" и "Паруса детства". Вот вроде бы в каждый клип частичку души вкладываешь, а все равно, нет-нет, да появляются среди них такие, к которым совершенно по-особенному относишься! Вот среди таких для меня и "Доброта" и "Парус детства"*

А сейчас - продолжение звездной темы. Только снова автора песни я не знаю, увы...

*"Звездные дети"*

----------

Alexandra_B (14.05.2016), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), Виноград (04.04.2016), гномик (12.03.2017), Кривошеева Зимфира (19.03.2017), Лариса12 (20.04.2016), марина гайворонская (11.05.2016), Татиана 65 (11.05.2016), Травка (11.05.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Продолжаю доставать свои прошлогодние запасы...

Сначала снова две звездные песни. Песни с похожим названием, но разным содержанием.
Яркая, зажигательная, обещающая веселый праздник песня 

*"Зажигаем звезды" 
Музыка К. Костин, М. Либеров. Сл. М. Либеров 
исполняют Настя Тарасова и детская студия "Дельфин"*




Вот здесь - http://youtu.be/lefKDkQnQ0Q - этот же клип с минусовой фонограммой

----------

Dilya6467 (28.03.2017), Elena_privat (20.05.2018), Irochka-777 (11.05.2018), Wenera (30.03.2017), гномик (12.03.2017), марина гайворонская (11.05.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

А вторая песня - идеально подходит для окончания праздника, именно праздника - расставания, с обещанием и надеждой на новую встречу.

*"Зажигаются звезды", 
музыка и слова Виктора Ударцева, исполняет Галина Ударцева*




Клип с минусовой фонограммой - вот здесь: https://yadi.sk/i/AcMxTgfA3UY6Fp

----------

lenik (14.04.2016), nadya1958 (19.05.2020), Raisa Vayner (27.03.2017), tvelen (14.04.2016), Wenera (30.03.2017), ~Марина~ (10.04.2016), Алена43 (12.03.2019), Анна1981 (10.04.2016), вау (20.03.2017), Виноград (04.04.2016), гномик (12.03.2017), Дюймовочка (10.04.2016), котыша (11.05.2016), Кривошеева Зимфира (19.03.2017), Ладога (11.04.2016), Лариса12 (20.04.2016), мазурка (14.05.2016), мандаришка (14.04.2016), Марийка-Умница (18.04.2016), Марико66 (29.03.2017), марина гайворонская (05.05.2016), НСА (15.04.2019), соколинка (18.03.2022), Тамада в Якутии Зоя (11.04.2016), Татьяна Вильевна (04.04.2017), Триолька (12.04.2016), ЭМПАТИЯ (12.02.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

И еще две песни прошлогоднего выпускного запаса. Как я для себя определяю содержание таких песен - о жизни, надежде, высоких мыслях и материях просто и доступно!

*"Всё ещё впереди" 
музыка Ермолова, слова  Загот, исполняет Маша Блохина*




http://yadi.sk/d/X4bqL_er4ZMEB - Здесь клип с минусовой фонограммой

----------

Irochka-777 (11.05.2018), lenik (14.04.2016), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), tvelen (14.04.2016), Виноград (04.04.2016), Кривошеева Зимфира (19.03.2017), Ладога (11.04.2016), Лариса12 (20.04.2016), мазурка (14.05.2016), Марийка-Умница (18.04.2016), Тамада в Якутии Зоя (11.04.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

*"Чудная страна", 
музыка В.Львовского, слова В.Шуваловой*




http://yadi.sk/d/5Fo2mNUv4rz8u- клип с минусом

----------

tvelen (14.04.2016), viculy (26.04.2017), Виноград (04.04.2016), Лариса12 (20.04.2016), мазурка (14.05.2016)

----------


## irinavalalis

> "Зажигаем звезды"
> Музыка К. Костин, М. Либеров. Сл. М. Либеров
> исполняют Настя Тарасова и детская студия "Дельфин"


Спасибо за раскрытие новых идей! Увидела клип - и уже "зацарапалась в голове" мысль... Вот бы танец придумать!... теперь буду думать...

----------


## laks_arina

*Ириша! Просто каскад великолепных клипов!!! Спасибо!!! Твои работы окрыляют, дают мощную установку на позитив!!! 

Это замечательно!!!*

----------


## Олюр

> "Звезда"





> "Звездные дети"





> "Зажигаем звезды"





> "Зажигаются звезды",


Ирина, спасибо за этот удивительный "ЗВЕЗДОПАД"! У меня он вызвал повышенный интерес ещё и потому, что детский сад, в котором я имею счастье трудиться, называется "Звездочка".
На носу выпускной, глаза разбегаются от увиденного, так всё здоров, а душа просит и то, и это..!

----------


## Левадана

Ирочка, нам в сад подарили мультимедийку, и я скорее к тебе в темку! А здесь столько сокровищ! Глаз не оторвать! В восхищении от звездных клипов, наверное, буду повторять свой звездный выпуск, вдохновила! Но теперь - более красочно и ярко! И, конечно, Вивальди! Дети будут в восторге, как и я!

----------


## MAGIC

Ирочка,спасибо за звездные клипы,прямо в тему нашего выпускного."Зажигаем звезды" танцуем в заключении праздника и клип на эту песню здорово украсит выступление детей!Преогромнейшее тебе СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## aniram23

> А сегодня я хочу показать клип, в котором звучит одна из моих самых любимых песен - воспоминание о детстве, или прощание с ним - *"По небу плывут облака" в исполнении группы "Небо"*.


Замечательная песня, замечательный клип!!!

----------

Лариса12 (20.04.2016), мазурка (14.05.2016), СИБИРОЧКА (23.04.2016), Татьяна Вильевна (04.04.2017)

----------


## irinavalalis

> Замечательная песня, замечательный клип!!!


Ну вот, стоило заглянуть в тему, опять не могу оторваться смотрю - и слёзы на глазах, опять просто нет слов! Супер! Спасибо!

----------


## Vitolda

Замечательная песня Романа Гуцалюка "Пушистое детство"!!! Она вроде бы об игрушках, обязательных спутниках детства, но в то же время - о взрослении, благодарной памяти...

_"Эти мягкие лапы, эти уши смешные
Не забудем с тобой, когда станем большими."_

----------

Irochka-777 (19.05.2016), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), Виноград (04.04.2016), котыша (11.05.2016), Кривошеева Зимфира (19.03.2017), Ладога (11.04.2016), Лариса12 (20.04.2016), Марийка-Умница (18.04.2016), Тамада в Якутии Зоя (11.04.2016), Татьяна Вильевна (04.04.2017)

----------


## Valenta

ОЙ, *Ирин,* опасно к тебе в гости заглядывать. :Yes4: 
Вот забежала, чтобы посмотреть, что ты сегодня предлагаешь, а, как магнитом, потянуло пролистать всё с первой странички. Как в Зазеркалье побывала! Красиво, сказочно, волшебно, маняще и... слезяще :Blush2:   То ли потому, что всё дальше и дальше становится эта чудо-планета и ты уже понимаешь, некоторые мечты так и останутся лишь мечтами. То ли потому, что мысленно возвращаешься в тот период и начинаешь мечтать, забывая про свою "взрослость". Какое-то состояние невесомости и потеря чувства времени 
СПАСИБО за столь эффектные психотерапевтические сеансы! Я всё больше склоняюсь к мысли, что такие работы НЕ МОГУТ БЫТЬ ФОНОМ!!!! НЕ МО-ГУТ!!!! И не должны! Не тот уровень! Неужели я ошибаюсь? :Meeting:

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## aichka

> Я всё больше склоняюсь к мысли, что такие работы НЕ МОГУТ БЫТЬ ФОНОМ!!!! НЕ МО-ГУТ!!!!


Вот именно! 

Мне тоже так жалко "загораживать эти клипы"  танцем, движениями детей.... родители и зрители скорее смотрят на своих чад, чем на клип... одно радует - и это главное, что дети много раз внимательно смотрят эти фильмы, погружаясь в их красоту и гармонию, и лишь потом танцуют или поют, уже не смотря на экран...

На самом деле, эти фильмы- отдельное произведение искусства, и очень жаль их использовать как фон, ведь Иришка их создает- как отдельное, самодостаточное, серьезное творение!

НО ДЕТИ - просто шалеют от этих клипов! А значит, цель достигается - до сердечка достают эти музыкальные фильмы- такие глубокие, нежные и тонкие...

----------

Elena_privat (20.05.2018), Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова - дети.... взросление... ИГРУШКИ....
Наверное, к этой песне не раз обращался каждый музыкальный руководитель.

*"Прощайте, игрушки!" , муз. Е.Зарицкой, сл.Е.Приходько*
Исполняет солистка шоу-группы "Саманта" Тамара Асакаева

----------

SeverynkaIrina (01.04.2016), Valenta (03.04.2016), Виноград (04.04.2016), Лариса12 (20.04.2016), НСА (23.05.2016), Олюр (03.05.2018)

----------


## ttanya

> Я всё больше склоняюсь к мысли, что такие работы НЕ МОГУТ БЫТЬ ФОНОМ!!!! НЕ МО-ГУТ!!!! И не должны! Не тот уровень!






> На самом деле, эти фильмы- отдельное произведение искусства, и очень жаль их использовать как фон, ведь Иришка их создает- как отдельное, самодостаточное, серьезное творение!
> 
> НО ДЕТИ - просто шалеют от этих клипов! А значит, цель достигается - до сердечка достают эти музыкальные фильмы- такие глубокие, нежные и тонкие...


_Согласна с Ларочкой и Аллой Анатольевной на все 100%! Хочется просто смотреть, смотреть и смотреть снова и снова. А дети как увлеченно, затаив дыхание смотрят все Ваши творения!
"Прощайте игрушки" - 
_Просмотрела, насладилась увиденным, забрала в копилочку - завтра же покажу своим выпускникам. _СПАСИБО!!!_

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## Valenta

> *"Прощайте, игрушки!" , муз. Е.Зарицкой, сл.Е.Приходько*
> Исполняет солистка шоу-группы "Саманта" Тамара Асакаева


*Ириш,* *СПАСИБО!!!* Замечательная работа! А финальный кадр... !!!!! :Ok:

----------

Олюр (03.05.2018)

----------


## Белая розочка

Фантастично, волшебно, нереально!!! Всегда слушаю и слышу слова в песнях, а тут еще и видение, да какое!!! слов нет... Спасибо за Ваш ТАЛАНТ, буду пересматривать еще не раз и всем покажу, с вашего позволения!

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня покажу клип на песню о замечательном детском возрасте - возрасте почемучек, который как раз в детском саду наши ребята и проживают.

*Дм. Воскресенский "Почемучный возраст"*

----------

divaone (01.04.2016), Irochka-777 (11.05.2018), SeverynkaIrina (01.04.2016), Valenta (03.04.2016), Виноград (04.04.2016), Елена Эрнст (19.04.2016), Лариса12 (20.04.2016), мазурка (01.04.2016), Олюр (03.05.2018)

----------


## MarinaMi

Дорогая Ириша!
Пришла, чтобы сказать огромное спасибо за душевные, добрые, искренние видеоработы, которые очень украсили выпускные праздники в нашем дошкольном центре. До начала праздника включила их на большом экране, пока мы готовились - зрители настроились на эту добрую музыкальную волну. А такой настрой дорогого стОит. 
Спасибо за твой труд и за чуткую душу. 
"Мальчишеская" (всего две девочки!!!) группа входила в зал под "Парус детства", и за этот клип - особое спасибо.

С удовольствием и радостью посмотрела, послушала "Почемучный возраст". Замечательно! Ирочка, ты заметно выросла в мастерстве, это очень приятно. Единство стиля в картинках, очень логичное их построение, весёлые "вкрапления" детских рисунков на сто тысяч "почему", мягкость переходов - всё то, что создаёт чёткость и простоту в передаче образа. Озорная, весёлая, КЛАССНАЯ, очень грамотная работа.
Снова огромное спасибо!
Удачи и успехов!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

С теплом, Марина.

----------

Vitolda (01.04.2016), Елена Эрнст (19.04.2016), Олюр (03.05.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Марина, ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО за такие хорошие, теплые  слова!!! Особенно приятно слышать их от тебя - человека, который замечательный вкус имеет, и в видеоработах - несомненный признанный мастер. 
Очень рада, что клипы мои не просто были использованы, а помогли создать нужный настрой в зале! Спасибо за идею - включить их перед началом праздника! Пожалуй, я и сама так сделаю в день выпускного.

----------


## Лариса Антонова

ИРИНА! 
СПАСИБО ЗА ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ РАБОТЫ "ПРОЩАЙТЕ, ИГРУШКИ" "ПОЧЕМУЧНЫЙ ВОЗРАСТ". ОЧЕНЬ ИНТЕРЕСНО ПОДОБРАНЫ КАРТИНКИ, КОТОРЫЕ ЯРКО ОТРАЖАЮТ СОДЕРЖАНИЕ ПЕСНИ,

----------


## Гульниза

Спасибо, Ирина, за ваши работы-картины!!! Я тоже  деток балую просмотром клипов, ваши работы легко, красиво просматриваются, запоминаются. Однажды включила клип без звука, так дети по картинкам сходу узнали! СПАСИБО вам еще раз за труды!!!

----------


## EVGESKA

> И снова - дети.... взросление... ИГРУШКИ....
> Наверное, к этой песне не раз обращался каждый музыкальный руководитель.


Ирина! Пересматриваю клип, и восхищаюсь, как тонко все подобрано, очень душевно.
И опять,как точно передано настроение!,как и во всех твоих работах!
Хочется быть у тебя в гостях очень надолго...как и всегда,с интересом и восторгом .
С благодарностью за творчество!

----------


## Дзюбкина

Вот и я  когда  смотрела ваш  клип" По  небу плывут  облака"  у меня мелькнула  мысль, включить его  в праздник День  Матери, но  только  чтоб  его  только  слушали  и смотрели ,  читая дальше странички , оказалось, что не я одна  так думала. Спасибо вам за  КРАСОТУ. Вы такая умница!

----------


## Vitolda

Именно такие песни, о дошкольном детстве, взрослении сейчас вновь и вновь прослушиваю, подбирая выпускной репертуар для моих подготовишек. Ни осенью, ни во время предновогодних хлопот, ни в нежное мартовское время не бывает такого, что репертуар подбираешь для нынешних ребятишек, а вспоминаются снова и снова те, с которыми попрощалась уже! И если удачно прозвучали год или два назад песни, нашли отклик в ребячьих сердцах и  душах родителей, то хочется вернуться к ним снова и снова!

Третий выпускной на стене в зале стационарно закреплен экран. А значит, третий год сопровождать действие будут сменяющие друг друга картинки, видеоклипы...
К самым нежным, проникновенным песням, которые словно облекают в музыку и слова мысли и чувства самих ребят, тех, которые сейчас и поют - и клипы хочется делать не с лицами чужих детей, а адресные, именно с их  фотографиями.

Так получается у меня с большинством выпускных песен Аллы Евтодьевой http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137626

Обязательно показываю ребятам клипы заранее! С удовольствием вспоминают они свою дошкольную жизнь когда поют радостную *"Дом детства"*




И немножко с грустью, когда поют *"Детства первую ступеньку"
*




Эти адресные клипы получаются одноразовыми... 
*А песни - вечные!* Не раз вернусь к ним снова, и снова сделаю клипы - для других ребят, которые подрастут и смогут понять, прочувствовать, исполнить!

----------

aichka (01.04.2016), lenik (01.04.2016), mishel61 (11.05.2016), olga kh (02.04.2016), ttanya (01.04.2016), гунька (01.04.2016), Олюр (03.05.2018)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, спасибо тебе огромное!

Всегда безумно приятно видеть твои клипы на мои песни- красивые, яркие, насыщенные, эффектные! 

Эти клипы являются украшением любой песни!

Но как приятно видеть, что эти песни используются адресно- для твоих любимых детей! Как согревает сердце то, что мои песни звучат в других детских садах и украшают праздники в других городах нашей большой страны!

Спасибо, Ирочка, с удовольствием посмотрела на твоих ребяток, на их распахнутые и радостные глаза, на ваш детский сад, участки, воспитателей!

Приятно, что мои песни звучали в твоём зале и оформляли фото твоих дорогих ребятишек!

ТАК ПРИЯТНО!!! СПАСИБО!!!

----------

Vitolda (01.04.2016), Елена Эрнст (19.04.2016)

----------


## ttanya

> Эти адресные клипы получаются одноразовыми... 
> А песни - вечные! Не раз вернусь к ним снова, и снова сделаю клипы - для других ребят, которые подрастут и смогут понять, прочувствовать, исполнить!


 _Ирина! Абсолютно с Вами согласна! Аллочкины  песни незабываемы!!! Они так и живут в твоём сердце. Вольно или невольно, но ощущаешь, что ты вдруг как-то про себя их напеваешь снова и снова, вспоминаешь этих непоседливых, любознательных шалунишек. У меня на каждом выпускном, а особенно когда  звучат на празднике песни Аллы Анатольевны,, какая-то необъяснимая грусть в душе и думаешь-ну вот, уходят мои звёздочки, таких больше не будет. Но приходят малыши и вот мы уже снова поём Аллочкины песни, танцуем с игрушками, клубочками и осенними листочками... _ 
_Фрагмент этого  клипа-первая  работа на Аллочкину песню "Воспитатели". Это выпуск 2013г_. https://youtu.be/yAuJVqHukME 

_А это фрагмент клипа к песне "До свиданья, дошкольное детство"_https://youtu.be/YhimmdLHOdc
_В создании клипов нам помогал муж воспитательницы, так как это первые наши шаги в этом направлении.
А вдохновитель на создание клипов - это Вы, Ирина. Спасибо Вам огромное, а Аллочке спасибо за её необыкновенные, незабываемые песни! Творческих Вам успехов!_

----------

aichka (02.04.2016), Vitolda (02.04.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня я вернусь к двум клипам, уже выставленным в этой теме. Не потому, что через несколько лет решила их переделать.. Нет, оба клипа любимы мной и, хотя некоторые детали можно было бы подправить, но в целом - они мне и самой нравятся.. не стыдно за них!
А возвращаюсь потому, что хочу дать варианты с минусовой фонограммой. 

*"Для чего" 
Денис Майданов и детский хор "Великан"*
Клип с плюсом живет вот здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4676465






*"По небу плывут облака"
группа "Небо"*
Клип с плюсом живет вот здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4644181

----------

aichka (18.04.2016), Elena_privat (20.05.2018), EVGESKA (10.05.2016), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), olga kh (18.04.2016), ttanya (19.04.2016), Valenta (28.04.2016), viculy (13.03.2017), Алена43 (27.03.2017), аленушка 70 (11.03.2018), Виноград (13.03.2017), Елена Эрнст (14.05.2016), Лариса12 (20.04.2016), мазурка (14.05.2016), мандаришка (28.04.2016), Марийка-Умница (21.04.2016), марина гайворонская (18.04.2016), Олюр (01.04.2017), Татиана 65 (28.03.2017), Татьяна Вильевна (04.04.2017)

----------


## aichka

*Ирочка! Как всегда всё очень красиво, нежно, трогательно и удивительно! 
И, как всегда, так вовремя, ведь впереди выпускной, и эти песни, как нельзя, кстати!

Спасибо большущее! Еще и ещё раз пересмотрела,теперь уже с минусовой дорожкой, напевая тихонько, и каждый раз удивляясь попаданию  образов в текст, в его нюансы, поражаясь гармонии музыки и ярких , тонких зрительных образов! 

Обязательно будем петь!*

[img]http://*********ru/9428730.jpg[/img]

----------

ttanya (14.05.2016), Valenta (28.04.2016), Vitolda (18.04.2016), Елена Эрнст (14.05.2016), Марийка-Умница (21.04.2016), Олюр (01.04.2017)

----------


## olga kh

Как же тепло опять в сердце разливается, расплескивается, когда смотришь твои работы, Ирочка!!!! Ты же чувствуешь, какие песни нас "улыбнут"))), какие задуматься заставят, вспомнить то далекое, которое уже никогда не вернется (разве что в наших детях, внуках)...А тепло - оно здесь, "работает")))) И так хорошо, душевно!.. Жизнь продолжается!..Спасибо, Ириша, как всегда ОГРОМНОЕ!!! :Yes4:  :Tender:

----------

aichka (05.06.2016), ttanya (19.04.2016), Valenta (28.04.2016), Vitolda (19.04.2016), Елена Эрнст (14.05.2016), Марийка-Умница (21.04.2016), Олюр (01.04.2017)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Огромнейшая Благодарность нашей Доброй Волшебнице!!!
Иринушка, какое Счастье, что ты у нас ЕСТЬ!!! 
Большущее Спасибо за то, что Даришь Прекрасные Видеофильмы 
и Исполняешь Мечты!!! 
Дай Бог тебе Счастья и Здоровья, Успехов и Всех Благ!!!_

[img]http://*********ru/9454760.gif[/img]

----------

aichka (05.06.2016), ttanya (26.04.2016), Valenta (28.04.2016), Vitolda (21.04.2016), Олюр (03.05.2018)

----------


## Олюр

> "Для чего"


Сколько разных детских лиц, сколько настроений - от неуёмной радости до тихой задумчивости! Для чего? 
Да для того, чтобы жить и радоваться жизни! Всё так удачно, гармонично сложилось к кипе! Спасибо, Ирина! 




> "По небу плывут облака"


Красота не земная... Здорово! Спасибо!

----------

aichka (05.06.2016), olga kh (26.04.2016), ttanya (26.04.2016), Valenta (28.04.2016), Vitolda (27.04.2016), мазурка (14.05.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

В этом году мой выпускной праздник начнется звучанием песни 

*"А ромашковое поле зацвело" 
Наталии Май, русский текст Людмилы Кирилловой в исполнении Юли Селиверстовой*.  

Сама песня - именно для этой моей темы! Радостная и задумчивая одновременно, о взрослении, прощании с беззаботным детством... Не только на выпускном в детском саду уместна будет, но и на школьном прощальном балу. 

Очень хочется, чтобы в качестве исполнения танца-входа мои ребята приблизились вот к этому варианту: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5180049 Уже не раз смотрели на Аллиных ребят, обращая внимание и на красоту движений, и на выразительность. Очень действенный прием!!! И перестроения, увиденные на экране, становятся понятными, и образец исполнения - зримым, и уровень старания ребят - высоким!

А сопровождать танец моих выпускников будет вот это видео:




*Буду рада, если когда-нибудь пригодится кому-то еще!!!*

----------

aichka (10.05.2016), Elena_privat (20.05.2018), EVGESKA (10.05.2016), Irochka-777 (11.05.2018), laks_arina (10.05.2016), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), olga kh (11.05.2016), SVETLANA M. (11.05.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (10.05.2016), ttanya (14.05.2016), viculy (13.03.2017), Алена43 (27.03.2017), аленушка 70 (11.03.2018), Анжела72 (14.05.2016), гунька (10.05.2016), Ирина-Ирен (17.05.2018), мазурка (14.05.2016), мандаришка (10.05.2016), НСА (23.05.2016), Ольга Сара (10.05.2016), Олюр (01.04.2017), Татиана 65 (28.03.2017), Триолька (12.05.2016)

----------


## aichka

> "А ромашковое поле зацвело"
> Наталии Май, русский текст Людмилы Кирилловой в исполнении Юли Селиверстовой.


*
Иришка, спасибо тебе огромное за это чудесное ромашковое поле!

Ты по достоинству являешься одним из соавторов всех песен, к которым ты делаешь видео - ведь ты вкладываешь кусочек сердца в каждый свой фильм!

Чудесный, светлый, добрый, ромашковый  фильм!

Ты- верный помощник, и всегда так умеешь прочувствовать и воплотить песню в изумительных образах, да так, что она как будто приобретает новое рождение, новое прочтение, и оживает визуально - так красиво, так образно и так обаятельно, что влюбляешься в песню ещё больше!

Так произошло и с "Ромашковом полем"! Такой нежный, ласковый, теплый фильм!

Пусть этот клип украсит сотни утренников для детишек в самых разных детских садах, ведь его свежесть и красота так гармонично сливаются с текстом и музыкой песни!

Спасибо!!!*

----------

Vitolda (10.05.2016), Олюр (01.04.2017)

----------


## Irina Sirin

> Песня *"И зажгутся звезды"* Дмитрия Пилова, свою видеозарисовку к которой я хочу показать - тоже о любви. О любви к людям, к жизни, о вере в добро. Эта песня очень уместно будет звучать на выпускных праздниках.





> А сегодня еще одна песня из "Звездной истории". 
> *"Звезда"*
> Ссылку на клип с минусовой фонограммой этой песни выставлю чуть позже. Он пока не загружен ни на яндекс диск, ни на ютуб, и сделать это сечас мне мешает слишком низкая скорость...





> А сейчас - продолжение звездной темы. Только снова автора песни я не знаю, увы...
> 
> *"Звездные дети"*





> Сначала снова две звездные песни. Песни с похожим названием, но разным содержанием.
> Яркая, зажигательная, обещающая веселый праздник песня 
> 
> *"Зажигаем звезды"* 
> Музыка К. Костин, М. Либеров. Сл. М. Либеров 
> исполняют Настя Тарасова и детская студия "Дельфин"





> А вторая песня - идеально подходит для окончания праздника, именно праздника - расставания, с обещанием и надеждой на новую встречу.
> *
> "Зажигаются звезды",* 
> музыка и слова Виктора Ударцева, исполняет Галина Ударцева


*Ирина! СПАСИБО за все* *ЗВЕЗДНЫЕ* *клипики! В этом году они для меня актуальны.

*

----------

aichka (12.05.2016), Vitolda (11.05.2016), Олюр (01.04.2017)

----------


## olga kh

Ириша, сколько души вложено в твои клипы!!! И ромашковый - такой теплый, такой твой (пусть даже фотографии авторские использованы). Когда столько добрых детских глаз, улыбок, столько ослепительно-белых, глазастых ромашек, да еще песня - душевная, возвращающая и нас в Детство - так хорошо, так безоблачно становится!.. Спасибо, милая Ирочка!!! :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------

aichka (12.05.2016), Vitolda (11.05.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> Как же тепло опять в сердце разливается, расплескивается, когда смотришь твои работы, Ирочка!!!! Ты же чувствуешь, какие песни нас "улыбнут"))), какие задуматься заставят, вспомнить то далекое, которое уже никогда не вернется (разве что в наших детях, внуках)...А тепло - оно здесь, "работает")))) И так хорошо, душевно!.. Жизнь продолжается!..Спасибо, Ириша, как всегда ОГРОМНОЕ!!!


Полностью согласна с Вами!

----------

olga kh (14.05.2016), Vitolda (14.05.2016)

----------


## ttanya

_Ирина! Спасибо за Ваши чудесные фильмы, которые так украшают наши праздники и без которых я лично уже и не могу себе представить ни один праздник. Полностью согласна с Аллой Анатольевной и Оленькой, что в каждом Вашем фильме вложена частичка Вашего сердечка и души!!! У меня нет в этом году выпускной группы, но всё-всё забираю до следующего года. Спасибо!!!_

----------

aichka (23.05.2016), olga kh (14.05.2016), Vitolda (14.05.2016)

----------


## НСА

Ирина, спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ за ваши клипы  :Tender:  они так украшают наши праздники  :Aga:   :flower:

----------

aichka (23.05.2016), Vitolda (23.05.2016)

----------


## alla-mus

Ирина, спасибо за чудесный материал! Действительно, песни в ваших клипах непростые! И хоть все праздники уже позади, не смогла пройти мимо! Спасибо!

----------

Vitolda (01.06.2016)

----------


## mswetlana23

_БЕСПОДОБНО! ТАЛАНТЛИВО! ОЧЕНЬ ДУШЕВНО! КОЛЛЕГИ, ВЫ - ВОЛШЕБНИКИ_!

----------

aichka (05.06.2016), Vitolda (05.06.2016)

----------


## Olyashka

> *
> 
> Песня "И зажгутся звезды" Дмитрия Пилова*, свою видеозарисовку к которой я хочу показать - тоже о любви. О любви к людям, к жизни, о вере в добро. Эта песня очень уместно будет звучать на выпускных праздниках.


Какой красивый клип получился! Спасибо Вам огромное! Хотела на выпуск эту песню взять в этом году, но не сложилось...так возьму в следующем!

----------

aichka (13.03.2017), ttanya (21.07.2016), viculy (13.03.2017), Vitolda (27.06.2016)

----------


## гномик

> Песня "И зажгутся звезды" Дмитрия Пилова


Ирина, очень красивый клип получился! Спасибо Вам огромное! С вашего позволения возьму на выпуск этот клип  в этом году!!! Это будет прекрасное начало праздника!!Еще раз СПАСИБО и всего вам самого доброго. :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

aichka (13.03.2017), Vitolda (12.03.2017), Олюр (01.04.2017)

----------


## Алена43

> "А ромашковое поле зацвело"


Ирочка! Спасибо за ваши чудесные клипы. У меня в этом году на выпускном будет возможность показать некоторые их них. Благодарю за "Ромашковое поле..." Утренник именно с него и начнется!!!

----------

Vitolda (27.03.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня у меня продолжение серии клипов к звездным песням!

*"Зажги свою звезду!"
Автор слов и музыки Наталья Сафоничева*

----------

aichka (26.04.2018), Elena_privat (20.05.2018), EVGESKA (09.05.2018), Irochka-777 (11.05.2018), jarinka (27.04.2018), olga kh (26.04.2018), Tania-112a (15.05.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (27.04.2018), буссоница (26.04.2018), Варшава (26.04.2018), гунька (27.04.2018), Кoshka-мр-р (20.05.2018), Олюр (03.05.2018)

----------


## aichka

КЛАСС!!!! Я как раз беру в этом году звездную тему и эта песня будет танцем на вход!

Красотища какая! Как украсит танец этот клип- яркий, сочный, космический!

Спасибо, Ирочка, как кстати, и как прекрасно, завораживающе и торжественно смотрится!!!

Ура!!! Номер будет зрелищный! :Ok:

----------

Vitolda (26.04.2018), Елена Эрнст (12.05.2018)

----------


## любовь77

> В этом году мой выпускной праздник начнется звучанием песни 
> 
> *"А ромашковое поле зацвело" 
> Наталии Май, русский текст Людмилы Кирилловой в исполнении Юли Селиверстовой*
> *Буду рада, если когда-нибудь пригодится кому-то еще!!!*


Какая красота !!!!!!! Вы супер!!!

----------

alla-mus (02.05.2018), Vitolda (09.05.2018), Варшава (03.05.2018), Олюр (03.05.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

В этом году на выпускном мои мальчики с огромным удовольствием поют песню 

*"Мальчишкины мечты" 
музыка Егора Шанина, слова Натальи Кузьминых
исполняет Тимофей Шанин
*
А на экране их пение будет поддерживаться вот этим моим клипом:




Есть еще один вариант этой песни, в исполнении группы *"Талисман"*. В этом варианте немного иные слова в третьем куплете и припевах, потому для него чуть другой клип. Он вот здесь: https://youtu.be/UogcxBD2sXY

Петь мои мальчики, конечно же, под минусовую фонограмму будут! Клип с минусом вот здесь: https://yadi.sk/i/TLjcRM2x3Vbsn2

Буду рада, если пригодится кому-то еще!

----------

aichka (09.05.2018), Elena_privat (20.05.2018), galy-a (12.05.2018), MarinaMi (09.05.2018), olga kh (09.05.2018), Tania-112a (15.05.2018), Vassa (16.05.2018), Раиса2001 (15.05.2018), Стеша (16.05.2018), Татьяна Вильевна (18.03.2019)

----------


## aichka

> В этом году на выпускном мои мальчики с огромным удовольствием поют песню "Мальчишкины мечты"


Сколько же мальчишек, поющих эту песню, порадуется такому замечательному клипу- в котором- как всегда- это уже твой почерк - прослеживается в образах 100-процентное попадание и совпадение текста и картинок, которые ещё глубже раскрывают содержание песни и так красиво, так логично и так стройно создают музыкально-литературное - видео произведение!

Спасибо огромное, Ирочка, я, как и многие музруки, беру эту песню в выпускной репертуар, и завтра же порадую своих мальчишек таким классным клипом- уверена, возгласов "круто" -не избежать! 
Потому что это, действительно, так красиво и так классно!!! 

СПАСИБО ЕЩЁ И ЕЩЁ РАЗ!
91.jpg

----------

olga kh (09.05.2018), Vitolda (09.05.2018), буссоница (09.05.2018), Елена Эрнст (12.05.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Замечательная, задорная, заводная песня!!! Невозможно было мимо пройти!!! А как моим девчонкам нравится!!!

*"Верные подружки"*
*Музыка Тамары Каптюховой, слова Людмилы Кирилловой, аранжировка Сергея Каптюхова, исполняет Юлия Селиверстова
*



клип с минусовой фонограммой вот здесь: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jwfKMFXThQ

----------

aichka (13.05.2018), Borkova Pavlovo (13.05.2018), olga kh (13.05.2018), буссоница (13.05.2018), Варшава (13.05.2018), гунька (13.05.2018), Ирина-Ирен (17.05.2018), Раиса2001 (15.05.2018), Стеша (16.05.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (14.05.2018), Татиана 65 (13.05.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Лишь только услышала песню *"Кораблик детства" Аллы Евтодьевой из диска "Золотое детство"* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137626 -так сразу и решила, что в этом году на выпускном мы поплывем!!! 

Песня просто чудо! Нежная, с печалью прощания с садиком и дошкольным детством. Мелодия - красивейшая!!! А текст дает толчок развитию образного мышления. Мои ребята хорошо поняли все и про "причал любимый детства", и про капитана, что терпеливо ждал их на этом причале, и про "пристань Школа"... и про так красиво оформленную главную мысль: закончился период беззаботного детства - уплыл дошкольный маленький кораблик!

Услышала песню - и твердо решила, что прозвучит она в этом году в моем зале!!! А вот в каком виде-довольно долго решала... Сначала хотела, чтобы это был просто финальный проход.. с корабликами, которые ребята выстроят вдоль центральной стены и попрощаются с ними... Но так хороша песня, что просто ОЧЕНЬ захотелось спеть!!! В результате- сочетать будем и то и другое!Песню- ПОЕМ! а на проигрыш и заключение - отпускаем свои кораблики, с  которыми зашли в зал на праздник. 

И сопровождать это будет мой клип:

*Кораблик детства*




*СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНЮ!!!*

----------

aichka (14.05.2018), olga kh (19.05.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

С таким задором поют мои выпускники песню *Игоря Крутого "Первоклашки"*!!! Никак не могла не поддержать их клипом




Клип с минусом здесь: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWeEpnSUzsc

----------

aichka (19.05.2018), olga kh (19.05.2018)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка! замечательный клип- веселый, задорный, яркий и очень позитивный!

Как всегда, сделанный умело, логично, в унисон тексту и настроению песни!

Те, кто берет эту песню на утренник, ещё успеют украсить клипом детское исполнение! :Ok: 

А теперь я хочу сказать тебе большущее спасибо за помощь в видео оформлении утренника!

Вчера у меня прошел выпускной на звездную тему, и мне очень помогли видео Анечки Barguzenok - полёт ракеты на разные планеты, и твоё, Ирочка, мастерство в зажигании и появлении различных звезд - веселых, анимационных, разных и ярких - просто неоценимо!

Мои дети с восторгом смотрели на Звезды Детства, Мечты, Дружбы, Талантов и тд- которые они зажигали своими номерами, и которые выплывали на звездном небосклоне и разговаривали с ними, таким образом, дети собрали целое Созвездие Талантов!

Огромное спасибо за помощь, мастерство и любовь к профессии!!!

Утренник прошел прекрасно, ярко, незабываемо и интересно! СПАСИБО!!! :Tender: 

2388191-5e4627ab5e6efa2b.png

----------

olga kh (19.05.2018), Vitolda (19.05.2018)

----------


## olga kh

> С таким задором поют мои выпускники песню Игоря Крутого "Первоклашки"!!! Никак не могла не поддержать их клипом


Ух, как здОрово, Ирочка!!! Мы нынче опять танцуем "Первоклашек") Представляю уже, как дети воспримут твою работу! Так все подмечено замечательно, а уж котята-"чертенята" - просто прелесть! Посмеемся вместе с детьми - как можно верить в приметы, встретив такого вот очаровашку?)) Спасибо, Ириша!!! С удовольствием и благодарностью принимаю твой подарок!!!

----------

aichka (20.05.2018), Vitolda (19.05.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Аллочка, снова повторюсь, как нам всем повезло с Иришей!!! А тебе и твоим песням - особенно!!! С такой заботой и любовью мастерит Ирина свои видеоклипы, что сразу понимаешь, с каким уважением и любовью относится она и к автору песен) Она предоставляет возможность "увидеть" песню, и оттого песня становится яркой, понятной, "живой"!.. Ириша, СПАСИБО тебе, СПАСИБО много раз за все, что ты делаешь для нас!!!

----------

aichka (20.05.2018), Vitolda (19.05.2018), говорушка (20.05.2018)

----------

